# Camera Type for a Video Feed to backstage



## carllib (Nov 12, 2012)

I have been looking over many of the similar discussions to this, but I haven't found what I am looking for yet. In the facility I work in, the Stage Manager desk has no view of the stage, unless they leave the desk and walk upstage of the Proscenium. About a year ago, I purchased a wireless security camera and installed it up in the booth, about 110 feet away from the stage. I then bought a small flat screen TV and installed at the Stage Manager desk. The security camera came with its wireless receiver and that hooks directly into the TV. The system sort of worked, but now with more and more events, the camera just isn't cutting it. It is mainly, so the people backstage can see what is going on on-stage. The other purpose is to see when there is a blackout, if people are all clear or in place. The system really needs to be wireless, as running any cable would be difficult. A concern that I have is with the affect of the bright stage lights on the camera itself; we have discovered that when the lights are on, it is difficult to decipher what is going on on the stage. 

My questions is:

What type of camera is best for this scenario?


I appreciate any help that anyone can offer. Please let me know other information is needed.


----------



## tyler.martin (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a couple Day/Night Infrared security cameras in strategic places around the venue. They have built in Infrared LED's and have a fairly TVL count. I purchased ours from a local company that sells Security gear. Both of ours are the following model:
http://www.linhawstore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_581_582&products_id=4266


----------

